# Photog web site



## velo (Sep 28, 2019)

Do any of your offer your photos for sale online?  If so, what site builder/e-commerce do you use?


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 29, 2019)

I don't sell photos, but I do buy, both from stock sites and photographers. Is that something you're looking at? Either through a stock site or on a website? *Asking for a dumb friend, because I'm only used to buying*

I'd link to a photographer I use, but they can explicit, lol. But even with things like cover art I've had commissioned from a photographer, I make sure I use a website that allows no downloading of the images. E.g., with this one, you can click 'save image as' and anyone can download the image. You'd want to avoid that. I use Wix, mostly because they offer lovely 'carousels' you can use to stop images being download. E.g., if you click on my site below and go to the bottom of the page, there's a carousel there. If you hover it, you'll see it won't allow you to 'save image as'. Wix also has payment apps too.


----------



## velo (Sep 29, 2019)

I can download pics from most sites that try and stop you.    You just have to know how.  I would definitely need a site that utilises watermarks in the client galleries but allows a clean download upon payment.  Mostly I'm looking for a service that provides hosting and e-commerce with minimal set up.  I used to be a web developer but gave it up because I got tired of it...no desire to get back into that racket.  

I currently have some pics posted on pixieset but I'm not selling at this time.  Not sure how well they do with that.


----------

